#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thai Visas and Visa Runs >  >  New regulation for a work permit extension?

## good2bhappy

Just been told that we now need a urine sample and an x-ray as well as the syph blood test.
Anyone else heard anything?

----------


## aging one

Not heard about the urine or xray. I will find out come January. I am happy I get two year work permits.

----------


## Fondles

Workmate done his extension on Wednesday at One Stop, nothing mentioned about piss test or x-ray.

----------


## aging one

good news fondles, we have enough hoops to jump through

----------


## Gallowspole

This year I had:

Chest X-ray (TB)
Liver Function test (Alcoholism)
Urine (Illegal drugs - methamphetamine)
Blood test (tertiary syphilis)

Plus doctor cert saying I didn't have Elephantiasis and leprosy.

----------


## Humbert

In January this year I had a blood test for syphilis. No urine no x-ray.

----------


## benbaaa

In June I had a blood test for tertiary syphilis. The doc ruled out five other disorders by asking questions like "Are you an alcoholic?"

From memory, the requirements were to check for syphilis, alcoholism, drug addiction, leprosy, elephantiasis and... No it's  gone. Wasn't memory loss, thankfully.

----------


## Norton

Just finished 1 year extension to stay (retirement). Was forewarned and asked for the normal med cert. No evasive testing required. Just the simple 30 baht form filled out by a young lass at the clinic.

In and out in 20 mins at Amnat Charoen Immigration Office.

----------


## joepaai

> Just finished 1 year extension to stay (retirement). Was forewarned and asked for the normal med cert. No evasive testing required. Just the simple 30 baht form filled out by a young lass at the clinic.
> 
> In and out in 20 mins at Amnat Charoen Immigration Office.


The OP is on about a WP not a simple Visa - totally differnt

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by Norton
> 
> 
> Just finished 1 year extension to stay (retirement). Was forewarned and asked for the normal med cert. No evasive testing required. Just the simple 30 baht form filled out by a young lass at the clinic.
> 
> In and out in 20 mins at Amnat Charoen Immigration Office.
> 
> 
> The OP is on about a WP not a simple Visa - totally differnt


I assume this is a WP for a teacher? AFAIK the syph test has only ever applied to them, I've never had to do one.

----------


## Gallowspole

> I assume this is a WP for a teacher? AFAIK the syph test has only ever applied to them


Not in NK. Some non-teachers have had to have no tests, all tests, or some tests. Very arbitrary.

----------


## grumbles1

I had a syph test for my original WP never had to do any for the 3 renewals

----------


## Gallowspole

> This year I had:
> 
> Chest X-ray (TB)
> Liver Function test (Alcoholism)
> Urine (Illegal drugs - methamphetamine)
> Blood test (tertiary syphilis)
> 
> Plus doctor cert saying I didn't have Elephantiasis and leprosy.


After seeing a different thread on blood, I just remembered that I also had to produce a cert showing my blood type.

----------


## chitown

A blood test is not needed for the syph test unless the Thai doctor you are seeing is a mental midget. A simple balance test will allow him to diagnose stage 3 syph. I just got a WP and no needle sticks were done.

----------


## benbaaa

My doc was a mental midget, then.

----------


## Bobcock

Had mine done in June.

All you have to produce is a signed form saying you are free of the named illnesses.

What you have to go through in getting that achieved depends on where you go......

I had a blood test for syphilis and the form was signed after a very quick examination. The guys who are silly enough to go to Bumrungrad for this exercise will get the full set of tests at great cost.

Some of the guys had zero tests, just a signature and out.

----------


## nidhogg

> A blood test is not needed for the syph test unless the Thai doctor you are seeing is a mental midget. A simple balance test will allow him to diagnose stage 3 syph. I just got a WP and no needle sticks were done.


from what i have heard, its the work permit people who require the blood test, and will not accept a simple signing off.

i do mine next month.  see how.

----------


## Bobcock

> from what i have heard, its the work permit people who require the blood test, and will not accept a simple signing off.


Again like everything else in the country it is left ambiguous and up to the Nazi you meet on the day.....

Several of the 10 or so guys who get processed each June in my company just had a signed piece of paper with no blood test.

----------


## Humbert

> The guys who are silly enough to go to Bumrungrad for this exercise will get the full set of tests at great cost.


A form is furished by the labor department for this purpose. I took it to Ladprao General where, at a cost of 500 baht, they gave me a blood test and I had a short interview with a physician who completed the balance of the form and attached the results of the blood test. The entire process took one hour.

----------


## Bobcock

Exactly what I did at Camillian in Thong Lor

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> from what i have heard, its the work permit people who require the blood test, and will not accept a simple signing off.
> 
> 
> Again like everything else in the country it is left ambiguous and up to the Nazi you meet on the day.....


Agree on that completely.  One of the major frustrations here.

----------


## Gallowspole

Two years ago I had had to relinquish my old WP (13 times renewed) as an officious SOB found a minor irregularity in the original document which meant I had to go through the whole process of re-applying for a new WP.  Not wanting to be inconvenienced again, eight weeks prior to my renewal last year, I visited the Labour Office to ascertain what documents were required. A really helpful guy got my file and told me everything will be smooth and the 30 baht clinic certificate would be required as usual. After returning from submitting my documents our admin woman then tells me I have to have all 6 health tests. 

That took 2 weeks to get done - Unfortunately, the syph test was done on a different day as the X-ray, as was the liver function test, as was the urine test - the cnuting biatch said they all had to be done on the same day (this is of course utter bullshit). People in higher places had to get involved to clear up that obvious attempt at tea-money, and she has fortunately been removed. However, the rules are still in place, and as I previously stated, arbitrarily applied regardless of occupation. At home I have a copy in Thai of the health rules and will scan and post later.

Sorry couldn't scan, so just took photos:





(apparently there is a mix up in the English/Thai translation) 

Please note a doctor's note stating i didn't have Syph, TB, alcoholism and drug addiction would not suffice - they had to have the original medical test reports and a covering letter from the doctor. Regarding Leprosy and Elephantiasis, the doctor had to ring the Labour Dept to explain that they couldn't do tests to prove I didn't have them. For those two, they eventually decided to accept a doctor's cert just stating that I didn't have them.

----------


## chitown

> Originally Posted by chitown
> 
> 
> A blood test is not needed for the syph test unless the Thai doctor you are seeing is a mental midget. A simple balance test will allow him to diagnose stage 3 syph. I just got a WP and no needle sticks were done.
> 
> 
> from what i have heard, its the work permit people who require the blood test, and will not accept a simple signing off.
> 
> i do mine next month.  see how.


Go to this hospital 

Vibhavadi Hospital, Bangkok, Thailand

There is an older doctor that spent years in the US that does the physicals.  He had a long belly laugh when I told him other doctors make you take a  blood test. It is a simple blance test to determine if you have stage 3 syph. He told me any doctor that wants you to get a blood test needs to go back to medical school or wants you to spend more money. He then laughed and said it is more likely the doctor's training.

The labor department does not ask to see blood test paperwork. You only give them the paper that says you are free of all stated diseases with doc's signature.

----------


## Bobcock

> You only give them the paper that says you are free of all stated diseases with doc's signature.


For you no, for Gallowspole yes, for me no.... Just depends on the office, the day and the as swipe who processes it.

Ambiguity, the true nature of Thailand, the language, the law even my contract with a big international firm, ambiguous....set up to be interpreted as seen fit by anyone on any given day.

TIT

----------


## Humbert

I wonder why people are so afraid of blood tests?

----------


## benbaaa

My wife had one the other day. The clumsy twat who did it gave her a two inch bruise that lasted a week.

----------


## chitown

FYI, I had a physical done for my WP over 4 weeks ago and surprise -  no blood test. Actually nothing but a blood pressure check and stepping on the scale. 

The doc chatted with me about American football (the poor man is a Jet's fan  :rofl:  - sorry FailSafe!!), fishing in the great lakes and camping at Yosemite National Park. 

He did a fellowship in New York and was given Jet's tickets several times and enjoyed freezing to death for 4 quarters. He also charted a fishing boat in Chicago and camped at Yosemite during his time there. 

Other than that, his stethoscope never came from around his neck and he never even examined me. 

300 baht for the test and an invitation to watch NFL at his house!  :bananaman:

----------


## Humbert

^Did you bring him a form from the Labor Department that listed the requirements?

----------


## chitown

> ^Did you bring him a form from the Labor Department that listed the requirements?


Yes and it did not say blood test. It just said Stage 3 Syph test. When I mentioned a blood test he said that a blood test is silly and only a balance test is required as at stage 3 I would be falling down and shaky so need to have me close my eyes and touch my nose. I guess it was OK as I got my WP with no problems at all.

----------


## aging one

Where did you go? As a Niners fan I love Mark Sanchez, and can fake it for as long as an examination takes. :Smile:

----------


## TizMe

I just renewed my Employment Pass here in Singapore.
My employer sent me a form with a couple of questions, current address etc.
I returned it to them and a day or so later they sent me my appointment slip to go to the Ministry of Manpower to pick up my new pass.
It took about 5 minutes.

----------


## FailSafe

First of all, some of the posters in this thread (and you know who you are) will be crying come January when the Jets will be tearing their way through the play-offs.

Second, I just did my WP renewal, and I didn't have to take any medical tests (though I have my paperwork prepared for me and I may have signed something stating that I did).

----------


## chitown

> Where did you go?





> Go to this hospital 
> 
> Vibhavadi Hospital, Bangkok, Thailand
> 
> There is an older doctor that spent years in the US that does the  physicals.  He had a long belly laugh when I told him other doctors make  you take a  blood test. It is a simple blance test to determine if you  have stage 3 syph. He told me any doctor that wants you to get a blood  test needs to go back to medical school or wants you to spend more  money. He then laughed and said it is more likely the doctor's training.
> 
> The labor department does not ask to see blood test paperwork. You only  give them the paper that says you are free of all stated diseases with  doc's signature.


Ask him to show you his detailed map of his travels all around the US.  :Smile:

----------


## chitown

> This year I had:
> 
> Chest X-ray (TB)
> Liver Function test (Alcoholism)
> Urine (Illegal drugs - methamphetamine)
> Blood test (tertiary syphilis)
> 
> Plus doctor cert saying I didn't have Elephantiasis and leprosy.


Chest X-ray + Liver Function test + Urine + Blood test + farang duped into paying for unnecessary tests = new Odyssey golf putter for a smiling Thai doctor  :Yup:

----------


## Gallowspole

The requirement was from the Labour Dept, not the doctor. Only saw the doctor once to sign the form saying I didn't have elephantiasis or leprosy. That cost me 25 baht. Those Odyssey putters must be pretty shite for that price.

----------


## Bobcock

Of course when someone else is paying for it, I'm happy to allow whatever tests they want.

Sadly they only tested me for syphillis and I knew I didn't have that.....

----------


## Bobcock

How the fuck did that happen???

----------


## Grower

> This year I had:
> 
> Chest X-ray (TB)
> Liver Function test (Alcoholism)
> Urine (Illegal drugs - methamphetamine)
> Blood test (tertiary syphilis)
> 
> Plus doctor cert saying I didn't have Elephantiasis and leprosy.


It's all true; my sister is going to have to do all of the above next week, for her work permit.
Pot smokers beware; 11 - 20 days to clean up; or, drink a shit pot full of water before testing.

----------


## chitown

Whatever! There will be no invasive testing if you go to a real hospital with real doctors.




> Originally Posted by Gallowspole
> 
> This year I had:
> 
> Chest X-ray (TB)
> Liver Function test (Alcoholism)
> Urine (Illegal drugs - methamphetamine)
> Blood test (tertiary syphilis)
> 
> ...

----------


## Grower

> Whatever! There will be no invasive testing if you go to a real hospital with real doctors.


Huh? What does that mean? One must go to a "real" hospital for this; not a clinic.

----------


## Humbert

A blood test is the standard procedure for a syphilis test at a government hospital. If Chitown got around it he is in a very small minority of people who have gotten around the requirement.

----------


## Gallowspole

It's got nothing to do with the hospital.

Chitown, the LABOUR dept that I MUST use demanded PRINTED results. The word of a doctor, as in previous years, was not sufficient. I, as well as others using the same Labour Dept, had to provide the print-outs of the results otherwise the Labour Dept wouldn't issue a WP. A doctor or hospital doesn't issue a WP nor set the regulations for obtaining one.

Once again, it's got nothing to do with the doctor or hospital.

----------


## Grower

> Once again, it's got nothing to do with the doctor or hospital.


Well spoke.

----------


## Bobcock

It's all ambiguous, to do with which doctor and which official you see.

Where I work, everyone had different level of testing done, some had it all done (Bumrungrad) I only had syphillis blood test (Camillian) and some people had nothing more than a 5 minute chat and a signed bit of paper.

Then what happens is conditional not only on what office you go to, but which official you see.

None of us (we use Chamchuree Square) received any come back whether we had full tests result or just a piece of paper, but then we never seem to have WP issues as they are signed off by the DMF beforehand. Being there just seems to be a formality.

Some people I know who use the one at Din Daeng (Thanon Mit Maitree?) seem to have all sorts of issues, with being expected to produce full results. Others have nothing more than a signed piece of paper and have no issues. 

Different officer, different applicant, different day, different attitude. Just about sums up dealing with Thai beaurocrats. So all this cock waving about who knows best is bullshit. We all have different experiences because there is no standards to anything here.

----------


## nidhogg

> It's got nothing to do with the hospital.
> 
> Chitown, the LABOUR dept that I MUST use demanded PRINTED results. The word of a doctor, as in previous years, was not sufficient. I, as well as others using the same Labour Dept, had to provide the print-outs of the results otherwise the Labour Dept wouldn't issue a WP. A doctor or hospital doesn't issue a WP nor set the regulations for obtaining one.
> 
> Once again, it's got nothing to do with the doctor or hospital.


Yup, its the labour department.

However, the real problem is that it really depends upon who you get on a particular day. 

At my work three of us went on different days of the same week to get out visa and work permits.

I had the print out syph blood test with the medical form signed - BUT - the junior secretary dealing with the paper work forgot to ask me for it.  I had it with me, waiting to see when she realized her mistake.  After a while, she came up and said "all finished".  I then said - you don't need this (medical form and blod test) she said "No problem, I talked to them".

One of my colleagues went with only the signed medical form - WP issued no problem.

The third colleague went on the third day with signed medical cert - bounced back to go get blood test.

We work in the same place, do the same job and go to the same labour office with the same junior secretary.

Even funnier at the immigration office, neither of my two colleagues do 90 day reporting (I do) one got fined 2,000 baht, one did not.

----------


## Bobcock

I've never done a 90 day report inthe 7 years I have been in this job.

Others around me have been fined several times, I've never even had a comment about it.

----------


## Gallowspole

After years of not reporting I asked imm if i should do 90 day reports . They said up to me , but if I start I must not stop reporting.

----------


## Humbert

In twelve years I only did a 90 day report once and got fined when I did. After that I never did it again no one ever took any notice when I got my visas renewed.

----------


## herveth

Hi, 

I would like to ask a little question about my situation. Actually i get 3 years overstay in Thailand and i stay here without passport. I go to the ambassy few days ago to make a new passport and is done. i get it but without visa (passport empty). I want to clear my situation and i have 20.000 THB for pay the amend. But my question is : I can get a problem if i go by myself to the immigration and explain my situation ? or is better to solve this case in border ?

Cordially Herve

----------


## poorfalang

^
1-make sure you have the flight ticket home
2-make sure you have 20.000 for fine
3-go to the immigration in airport 5 hours before departure
4-be apologetic and explain the situation.
5-do not go to the border, as you should be going home after an overstay not a border country which requires you to have also a visa. plus you may get locked in some shitty room and then sent to bangkok.


Good luck

----------


## herveth

Hi Poorfarang, 

Thank you for you answer, i can do all, but i can not get a flight ticket (no money). But i will try to explain them to go outside Thailand with my bike. they will smile but i have only my bike for go outside Thailand  :Wink: 

Thank you so much for you answer quick. 

Cordially Herve

----------


## Fondles

I hope you have the correct paper work to take the bike out of Thailand. 

Jump on a visa run mini bus to Cambo and pay your overstay fine then just exit/re enter as per a normal entry.............note you only get a 15 day entry though.

----------


## Phuketrichard

is the bike in ur name? if not they will not allow u to take it out
Fly out to PP or KL
dont use a land border

----------

